# ladder Stabilizer



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've see this before, must be the way they do it in other countries. The other time the ladder guy was much higher up and cutting in a ceiling line.


The guy holding the ladder didn't speak a lick of English so he had NO IDEA the comments I was making :whistling2: :thumbup1:










But they are wearing whites, so they MUST be professionals


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

even got booties on


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

When my worker asked me to hold the ladder I told him he was crazy but we ended up doing that move anyway. Pretty much a bad idea all around.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a situation where big calves come in handy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive done it before. I too have the calves for it so I was the grunt holding it.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats what you call the buddy buddy system.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> This is a situation where big calves come in handy.


 Calf implants give the appearance of large muscular calves, but don't add any strength.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Been there....done that.....


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

This looks totally awesome! At least it is a small & light looking ladder

I do lots of cleans, snatches, jerks etc... so my shoulders are stable & strong in that position! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I held a ladder in that position on a couple occasions back when I was learning the trade. Just get it done!!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Done that many a time here in the UK. Unfortunately, I was the one up the steps as I was youngest and lightest - at the time


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

A five gallon pail would have worked, allowing the other guy to do something else...

Production people...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> A five gallon pail would have worked, allowing the other guy to do something else...
> 
> Production people...
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Yeah but then the thing is, they would be doing more work for their pay. Its like roadwork crews: how little can i do today. They need like 4 guys to stand around and do jack chit.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Yeah but then the thing is, they would be doing more work for their pay. Its like roadwork crews: how little can i do today. They need like 4 guys to stand around and do jack chit.


Who do expect to hold the shovels in an upright position? Hire four MORE guys? :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Who do expect to hold the shovels in an upright position? Hire four MORE guys? :whistling2:


Is that what they mean by "shovel ready"? 

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Is that what they mean by "shovel ready"?
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


In Ireland we call it "breast feeding the shovel" :jester:


----------



## TonyZ7681 (Jul 16, 2012)

My little giant comes in handy


----------

